# 2011-2012 Knicks Preseason Schedule Announced



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*2011-2012 Knicks Preseason Schedule Announced*



> NEW YORK, August 18, 2011 – The New York Knickerbockers announced its 2011-12 preseason schedule, which includes three games at Madison Square Garden and five road games.
> 
> This fall, the lower bowl of Madison Square Garden will be completely transformed, including an expanded Madison Concourse (sixth floor) with new food and beverage options and city views, new lower bowl seating area, new Event Level Suites and Delta SKY360 Club, and new locker rooms. Work on the Madison Square Garden Transformation will continue to be a year-round project, with the majority of construction taking place during three summers (2011, 2012, and 2013) when the building will be shutdown. For more information on the MSG Transformation, visit www.msg.com/transformation.
> 
> ...


----------

